# 1 more week



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one more week until we get our guinea pigs!!!  I am so excited. I wish that there were more guinea pig lovers out there. I hope you guys are ok with me showing you guys and talking to you about our new kids. :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I have one more week until we get our guinea pigs!!!  I am so excited. I wish that there were more guinea pig lovers out there. I hope you guys are ok with me showing you guys and talking to you about our new kids. :bun


Great!!! I know your excited CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to hearing about your new guinea pigs.  They are such sweet creatures.  Never had one myself.  But know others who did.  

K


----------



## Cricket (Dec 9, 2011)

Am looking forward to hearing about your new guinea pigs!  They're so personable.  Looking forward to photos, too.  They're one of those critters that for some reason it's easier to justify having if you've got kids.  I have a 19 year old cockatiell--when she goes I'd consider a guinea pig.  I'd also like one of those ant farms.
Cricket


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you, that made my day!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to hearing about your new guinea pigs.  They are such sweet creatures.  Never had one myself.  But know others who did.
> 
> K


 Thank you, it means a lot to know that it's ok to post about them on here. We have never had one either, so it's going to be all new.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 9, 2011)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Am looking forward to hearing about your new guinea pigs!  They're so personable.  Looking forward to photos, too.  They're one of those critters that for some reason it's easier to justify having if you've got kids.  I have a 19 year old cockatiell--when she goes I'd consider a guinea pig.  I'd also like one of those ant farms.
> Cricket


 Thank you as well. I will post pictures. I had a cockatiel growing up, they are a neat bird. Lol, an ant farm, yeah those look neat too. Thank you again, it made me feel so much better about posting about the girls. You guys need to let me know if I post too much, I don't want to annoy anyone. Have a great day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting close to "Guinea Pig" day.  

Really excited for you.  Did you get to see them?  Can't wait to see pics of the darlings.

I always wanted a guinea pig, but DH said they made too much noise.  Those squeaks to my ears are just so endearing.  But I have to laugh, bunnies make noises too which surprised DH.  

Can't wait to hear how they settle in.  They are truly sweet animals and are really good "first time" pets for children.  But with all children, supervision is a must and key to successful pet ownership for children.  

Maybe supervision is not the correct work.  Directional education "hands on" is the key.  

I'm just as excited for you as you are for your new venture.  

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Getting close to "Guinea Pig" day.
> 
> Really excited for you.  Did you get to see them?  Can't wait to see pics of the darlings.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, I can't thank you enough for remembering, and being excited for me. THANK YOU!! I haven't been able to go again, it takes me 30 mins to get out there, and they can only give me 5-10 mins with them. It's a lot of gas, so I am going to wait and see if there is a better time to go, so I can get a little bit longer. Thank you, I will send them, once I see them or when we get them.  That's great, that the bunnies make noise. I love the noise the guinea pigs make. These girls are real sweet! They lick your hands, love to be loved. Yeah, our kids will be having us very much involved. I don't believe in getting an animal for kids and then be like ok have fun. I can't stand animals not being properly cared for, and then the parent's blame it on the kid for the animal dieing. Unreal! Thank you again so very much, you put a BIG smile on my face.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Three more days, and I bring the girls home!!! Oh my I can't wait. Christmas is coming early!:bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

2 more days!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 2 more days!


* squeal * OHHH YAH !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are such a great person! Thank you for being excited with me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh .. your welcome ..   I can share that excitement because your excited with me for my first goats to ... I hope I worded that right ... 
Lets just say we cheer each other on .. and that shows that we are  loving caring people .. who understand what it means to 
be excited for pets !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are so right! I can't wait to here all the fun, and learning you have with your goats.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... got to go !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, take care.  I love your smiley


----------

